# Visitor Visa to US



## kalkal (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi,

I am non visa national and currently living and working here in London. I have residence card valid for 5 years as my immigration status in UK. I want to visit US and what are those requirements. And how many months before i can apply a visa before the intended travel date. Do I still need to book a air ticket first before I will submit my application? 

Thanks and hoping for your reply.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

don't buy a ticket before you have the visa


there is a high rate of denial for philipinos due to high visa fraud



http://travel.state.gov/content/visas/english/visit/visitor.html


----------



## kalkal (Jun 8, 2014)

Davis1 said:


> don't buy a ticket before you have the visa
> 
> 
> there is a high rate of denial for philipinos due to high visa fraud


Thank you Davis1 for your quick reply. I am planning to visit US early next year. can I apply it now? If I will attend for the interview what if they ask my air ticket and accomodation? What am I going to provide as evidence?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

kalkal said:


> Thank you Davis1 for your quick reply. I am planning to visit US early next year. can I apply it now? If I will attend for the interview what if they ask my air ticket and accomodation? What am I going to provide as evidence?


I can only give you my personal suggestion - have a rough travel intineraty, select hotels and flights and honestly answer that you will commit funds as soon as you know your visa has been approved.


----------



## kalkal (Jun 8, 2014)

twostep said:


> I can only give you my personal suggestion - have a rough travel intineraty, select hotels and flights and honestly answer that you will commit funds as soon as you know your visa has been approved.


Thank you twostep for your reply. Can I apply now a visa for early next year? Or its too early? The reason why I am going to apply now for my visa is that so that I can book early my airticket to have a cheaper one if visa granted.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

kalkal said:


> Thank you twostep for your reply. Can I apply now a visa for early next year? Or its too early? The reason why I am going to apply now for my visa is that so that I can book early my airticket to have a cheaper one if visa granted.


I see no reason why not. Saving on the tickets leaves you more money for your actual trip.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## kalkal (Jun 8, 2014)

twostep said:


> I see no reason why not. Saving on the tickets leaves you more money for your actual trip.
> 
> Please keep us posted.


Thanks twostep. But do you know what are the requirements in applying tourist visa to US?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

kalkal said:


> Thanks twostep. But do you know what are the requirements in applying tourist visa to US?


Go to travel.state.gov or the site of the U.S. embassy nearest you; I would also check the one in Manila to see if there are specific requirements listen for Philipinne passport holders. Remember to provide so called binding ties which will make you leave the U.S.


----------



## kalkal (Jun 8, 2014)

twostep said:


> Go to travel.state.gov or the site of the U.S. embassy nearest you; I would also check the one in Manila to see if there are specific requirements listen for Philipinne passport holders. Remember to provide so called binding ties which will make you leave the U.S.


Thank you twostep. I can provide employment letter and maybe bank statement coz Im working permanently in here in UK.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Do you own a house? A very expensive car? A business?
Are you a member of a club (sports, board games,...) where you have regular (weekly) meetings?
Do you have a partner in the UK (girl- or boyfriend, fiancee,...)?
Do you have kids?
Are you the caretaker of parents or other family members in the UK?


----------



## kalkal (Jun 8, 2014)

EVHB said:


> Do you own a house? A very expensive car? A business?
> Are you a member of a club (sports, board games,...) where you have regular (weekly) meetings?
> Do you have a partner in the UK (girl- or boyfriend, fiancee,...)?
> Do you have kids?
> Are you the caretaker of parents or other family members in the UK?


I dont have a house and we are just only remting with my husband. We have permanent job here and we only just want to visit US and return back to UK after our holiday. Do you think they will gonna grant me? I'm only the one who will gonna apply a visa coz my husband is a Spanish national.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

kalkal said:


> I dont have a house and we are just only remting with my husband. We have permanent job here and we only just want to visit US and return back to UK after our holiday. Do you think they will gonna grant me? I'm only the one who will gonna apply a visa coz my husband is a Spanish national.


Take what you have - bank statements, rental agreement, employment contract, anything that shows you will return to the US.


----------

